# My First Ipa - Lots Of Whole Cascade!



## icarussound (16/12/09)

I did this as my first IPA. I am not exactly sure what I have done here but I hope it is fantastic and delicious:

Crystal 64 L 1.00 lb, Grain, Steeped 40 mins
Light malt extract 9.30 lb total, 8 lb Alexander pale LME + 3.3 lb Coopers light LME

Simcoe 0.50 oz, Pellet, at 60 minutes (12.7% AU)
Cascade 4 oz, Whole, 50 minutes (6.1% AU)
(I gradually added whole cascade hops from 50 mins to 5 mins in handfuls about every 5 mins or so!)
Amarillo 0.50 oz, Pellet, 0 minutes (7.5% AU)

I poured the wort in the fermenter with enough water to make 21 L (5.5 US gallons)
Wyeast 1187 Ringwood Ale pitched straight in with no starter

OG was 1062

What was odd and unexpected was the sheer bulk of whole hops. It worked well as a sieve actually but the wort was only 2 gallons after I poured it into the fermenter, the whole hops having soaked up quite a bit I suppose.

So it has been in the primary fermenter 10 days, I am thinking of either racking it into a secondary and adding more cascade hops (I have 1 oz of flowers left) or just tossing in the cascade hops and leaving it in the primary for another couple of weeks. Actually I'm leaving town so perhaps it will be in primary and secondary for 5 total weeks.

What do you think?! Any suggestions?


----------



## tdh (16/12/09)

lb and oz???

Must be a foreigner.

tdh


----------



## icarussound (16/12/09)

tdh said:


> lb and oz???
> 
> Must be a foreigner.
> 
> tdh



yep, very perceptive!


----------



## seemax (16/12/09)

An AIPA with ringwood ale - fruity esters with a twist of cascadian citrus!!


----------



## Screwtop (16/12/09)

steve da sleeve said:


> I did this as my first IPA. I am not exactly sure what I have done here but I hope it is fantastic and delicious:
> 
> Crystal 64 L 1.00 lb, Grain, Steeped 40 mins
> Light malt extract 9.30 lb total, 8 lb Alexander pale LME + 3.3 lb Coopers light LME
> ...




Steve,

At 1.062 I'd be looking for 55 - 65 IBU for an IPA. Not sure if your hop additions are supposed to be AA or AU as they are listed. American Hops and English Yeast you could call it The Confused Pommie IPA :lol:

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## icarussound (17/12/09)

Screwtop said:


> Steve,
> 
> At 1.062 I'd be looking for 55 - 65 IBU for an IPA. Not sure if your hop additions are supposed to be AA or AU as they are listed. American Hops and English Yeast you could call it The Confused Pommie IPA :lol:
> 
> ...



And that IS the name! Wow! Actually it is Confused Pommie Bastard IPA!

The AUs should be AA and I figured the total IBU was around 55. Oh and I scorched the bottom of the pot during the boil at one point - might give it more flavor. So maybe 'Scorched & Confused Pommie Bastard IPA' Yeah that's it!
:icon_chickcheers: 

Steve


----------

